# I search the story about SSBBW Anita



## mdy73 (Nov 18, 2018)

Dears, 

I try to find story (or stories) about Anita (and her sister, if I remember it well). The Anita was quite active, but she was gaining weight almost to the immobility (she has issue to get to car e.g.)... Even her mom and sister were gaining weight. I believe, that the family was from Norway. 

Thank you in advance for the help...


----------



## agouderia (Nov 19, 2018)

Is this it - from the way-back library?

https://web.archive.org/web/2017051...m:80/Weight_Room/stories/anita_norwegian.html


----------



## mdy73 (Nov 20, 2018)

agouderia said:


> Is this it - from the way-back library?
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/2017051...m:80/Weight_Room/stories/anita_norwegian.html


Yes, you are right. I believe, that there was even story about Rebeka, Anita's sister... Hopefully I will find it as well...


----------



## agouderia (Nov 21, 2018)

... and here it is

https://web.archive.org/web/2017061...azine.com:80/Weight_Room/stories/rebecca.html


----------



## mdy73 (Nov 21, 2018)

Thank you! Web archive looks as very interesting resource. I need to try to use it...


----------

